# rdaled's 90 Gal



## rdaled (Dec 9, 2007)

So I've had a 55 gal for quite a few years, 14 to be exact. Mostly as a freshwater tank, a brief stint as a saltwater reef tank, and now a mbuna tank. Needless to say the tank and stand is overdue for an upgrade.

I scored a 90 gal tank on craigslist, recruited my dad to help me build a stand and canopy, and now I am working on a background.

Couple of pics...










Still gotta finish carving bottom right corner...










Cutouts in the back for an intake and heater to go on each side...










That's it for now. I will post more pics as I make progress.

Thanks for checking it out, and if you have any suggestions feel free to share!

Dale


----------



## duds (Apr 16, 2010)

Really good job on the stand/canopy.
For the background, is there anything that encourages water flow past the heater? If not, you could make a channel between the heater and filter cutouts so that the only path to the filter intake is past the heater. I'll be interested to see it coloured up and installed!


----------



## rdaled (Dec 9, 2007)

duds said:


> Really good job on the stand/canopy.
> For the background, is there anything that encourages water flow past the heater? If not, you could make a channel between the heater and filter cutouts so that the only path to the filter intake is past the heater. I'll be interested to see it coloured up and installed!


Thanks.

On the cutouts, each channel gets both a filter intake and a heater. So the heater will be right next to the intake. So hopefully there will be enough flow by the heater to keep it a constant temp.


----------



## rdaled (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Thalas_shaya (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice looking tank!!!


----------

